# pkg equivalent for pkg_create -n -R -b



## l2f (Mar 12, 2015)

Dear,

I used the following command in previous FreeBSD version (< 10.0): `pkg_create -n -R -b package_name`  and I am moving to 10.X and after reading the doc/man for pkg (new version) I am unable to find the same command with `pkg create package_name`.

Regards,

l2f


----------



## getopt (Mar 12, 2015)

See the follow-ups of http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/questions/2014-02/msg00013.html


----------

